# are there any child size PFDs that arent so uncomfortable?



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

My 5yr old little girl loves to go sailing with me, but can't stand her PFD. I can't say that I blame her, but at the end of the day she has to wear it if she wants to be on deck. Does anyone know of any child size PFDs that had comfort in mind? I feel bad because I'm sitting there in my inflatable vest, snug as a bug, while my kid suffers in the grasp of the bulky orange moster. Any suggestions?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sospenders does make a children's version. However, I don't believe they make one for someone as young and small as your daughter.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

These are what I used for all 6 of my kids without complains.








 *Mustang life 
vests for children*

[URL="http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/landfallnav_2076_138001819"][SIZE=-1]Mustang's Lil' Legends innovative head pillow design is a two piece split foam flotation collar & heavy duty grab strap combined. It provides excellent support for back and shoulders, so a child floats *face up* horizontally on the surface, lessening the need to fight wave action. Additional features include the between-the-leg adjustable safety strap (aka Crotch Strap) for security. Bright yellow for high visibility, these vests are high-quality, comfortable and relatively easy-wearing for active young sailors,







whether babies, bosuns, or dinghy captains.[/SIZE]


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks bubb, that looks considerably more comfortable than big orange, and solves the christmas dilema of finding an alternative to video games and hannah montana dvds. I try to raise the kids to play outside alot, but it can be hard nowadays.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

We ended up with a child's kayaking vest. My boy is 12 but he's a dwarf so he's about the height of a 5 yr old. I think we found it at REI for about $50.00.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Crazy hair colors are genetic...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

closehauled14 said:


> Thanks bubb, that looks considerably more comfortable than big orange, and solves the christmas dilema of finding an alternative to video games and hannah montana dvds. I try to raise the kids to play outside alot, but it can be hard nowadays.


I hear ya, I still have a 12 year old at home. He used to be my sailing buddy. With all the school activites and things he is involved in our time sailing is less and less.

Enjoy the time with you little girl while it's a hand!


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

I will. I hope mine still care about it as they grow up. My goal is to show them that with the right background, you can enjoy sailing for a living as private capt. ect, and still make a fairly decent living. I just don't want them to grow up and hate thier job. I don't think that theres anything worse. Witch beggs a question. What age do you think is apropriate to start single handing a sailing dinghy? And why?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

10 to 12 years old it depends on the child. Younger than that, If they flip a boat or get themselves in trouble They just don't have all the where with all to address the situation. As for my son, he been on the tiller from about 5 or 6 years old with me in the dink with him. I trust him now at the age of 12 if he gets in to "trouble" he can take care of it by himself.


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

do you plan to or have already done some "trailing runs" folowing him in a larger boat to see how he does? I think that when they get to that age I'm going to want to see where their confidence is at without me aboard, and my wife will tell me that I'm overprotective.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Close, With all my kids they "boundary's" where they could sail. At first never out of my site. My folks had a place at the lake. The kids had to say between the beach and lillypads. Maybe 50 yards, as I got more comfortable the boundary increased, none to soon for the kids.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

FWIW the Mustang rep at the Annapolis show said they are working on an inflatable for children...I will be first in line for two  I have been unable to confirm this short of sending an email to them.


----------

